# FELT F4X Thoughts?



## dapperdan (Nov 6, 2012)

Been looking around for my first cross bike, any thoughts on the FELT 4X? Goods bads? 
Thanks


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

looks like a nice bike. I have a F75x myself - its been bulletproof for the last two seasons.


----------



## Warpdatframe (Dec 9, 2012)

Looks like it would be a solid bike. The only thing that I would definitely replace would be the wheel set. Those would work for training but I would get some tubies.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

dapperdan said:


> Been looking around for my first cross bike, any thoughts on the FELT 4X? Goods bads?
> Thanks


It's a nice riding bike, I have used one for two seasons. The wheels are heavy, but no big deal. I'm not crazy about the gearing, I went to 38 x 44 and like it a lot better.

The bottom bracket allows water to enter and wreck the bearings quickly. If you remove the cranks and keep grease on them they seem to do better.

The lower headset bearings get a lot of mud entering, I purchased an external seal called a lizard skin that seems to help, other wise they fail very quickly.

The tektro brakes are decent, but the return springs are a little weak. 

I found the seatpost tended to allow the saddle to slip nose up/down, so I replaced it pretty soon after purchase.

Your shop should re-wrap the bars, the tape jobs from the factory are poor.

Besides those little things, it's a really nice bike.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I have one model down, the F65x and I love the bike.


----------



## dapperdan (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice thanks for the thoughts, appreciated for sure. Right now I am in the SW so the rain and mud will be slim to none until I move back to the midwest. It is basically just the frame, I would be building it up, other thoughts would be to keep searching for a canti'd Specialized Crux or Ridley.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

dapperdan said:


> Nice thanks for the thoughts, appreciated for sure. Right now I am in the SW so the rain and mud will be slim to none until I move back to the midwest. It is basically just the frame, I would be building it up, other thoughts would be to keep searching for a canti'd Specialized Crux or Ridley.


Any frame you buy now will have the dickless BB30 type system and the worthless internal headset, so it's not really a deal breaker. I think the felt is a really nice bike.

It's also not the lightest thing out there either. With race wheels (just junky tubulars really) mine is about 18 something in a size 57. Plenty light for me.

If you are buying one that has been around for a while, check for 2 things, first, can you remove the rear wheel without deflating the tire? They put the studs too close but later fixed it. Also, on that vintage they put the wrong lower headset bearing in and it failed quickly. I'd avoid that vintage.


----------



## dapperdan (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the input everyone....eyeing a crux on ebay as well. pretty much have it down to those 2. the crux is complete with sram red for the same price....makes me lean towards the crux.


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

What did you end up with and how do you like it?


----------



## dualpivot (Oct 25, 2009)

jroden said:


> The bottom bracket allows water to enter and wreck the bearings quickly. If you remove the cranks and keep grease on them they seem to do better.


Does that crank have a hole into the BB on the drive side? I have a Bontrager GXP crank (for an English threaded BB) that's like that. The GXP BB has a plastic tube with o-rings that allegedly will keep water from going anywhere. Not trusting that I found a Fyxation expanding bar-end plug fit perfectly, and the expanding elastomer should seal it pretty well. They have a larger diameter BMX size that might work on a BB30 setup.


----------



## dapperdan (Nov 6, 2012)

I ended up getting a 2012 specialized crux in the limited neon color with Sram red, I am still currently deployed so I will update when I get a few rides in on it. I plan on getting aquinted with some great gravel/climbing rides in AZ when I get back to gain lost form. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## mudrock (Jun 4, 2008)

dapperdan said:


> I ended up getting a 2012 specialized crux in the limited neon color with Sram red, I am still currently deployed so I will update when I get a few rides in on it. I plan on getting aquinted with some great gravel/climbing rides in AZ when I get back to gain lost form. I'll keep you posted.


If you ride offroad in AZ I recommend a tubeless setup. Lots of goathead thorns out by you. I swear by Stan's.


----------



## dapperdan (Nov 6, 2012)

for sure it is the only way to go in AZ, been tubeless on my SS Mtn bike for years down there now. Even brew up my own concoction for sealant, I'm not sure how much singletrack I'll ride with it but I'll be prepared.


----------



## rhacryce (Feb 12, 2013)

Anybody have any ride time on this bike? I've been eyeballing one at the local shop and was planning on upgrading the wheels to either zipp 101 clinchers or industry 9 i25 any thoughts on which wheelset to chose from. This would be my first cox bike and I want to do it right without breaking the bank,thanks.


----------



## LuckyLJP (Feb 28, 2013)

FWIW, the carbon 'cross bikes from Felt received a few changes for 2013:

- BB shell has a metal sleeve on the carbon 'cross bikes, which helps prevent water/mud/crud from coming in through the frame and contaminating the bearings, helping to improve BB30 bearing life and longevity. 
- More clearance was put into the rear stays on the canti models to allow for the rear brake to open up all the way for wheel changes (as opposed to the 2012, where, as mentioned above, you had to remove the washers/switch pads/deflate the tire to get the wheel in and out). Also allows for a little more mud clearance.


----------

